# Always where protection . . . . .



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

...................


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is what I drive


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

A few of us plowing at the church


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

is that 50/50 salt & sand in CHICAGO ????? damn it must have been a good year


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah . . .. . our side walk crew is good as hell


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

the only good thing about wet snows


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

. . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

competition is tough around here . . . . . .


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

. . . .. . . . .. .


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

yeah I dump so snow at my house . . . . .


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

its cheaper, and the apartments pay alot for it payup. my home is only 10 min and are dump site is 20 form the apartments, so a few loads get dropped at the house


----------



## xtoyz (Feb 12, 2008)

You know you wanna post more of the bus...


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pics, thanx.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

xtoyz;530461 said:


> You know you wanna post more of the bus...


 I am pretty sure it's his plow just sitting in front of it.

How do the neighbors like your snow pile. Mine would freak out!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

those are sweet pics. keep them coming and i cant believe your neighbors allow u to stack that snow there with out them freaking out


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I thought you were going to have a picture of a condom on your head!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

StoneDevil;530525 said:


> those are sweet pics. keep them coming and i cant believe your neighbors allow u to stack that snow there with out them freaking out


I plow all the drives for free when they ask to keep everyone on my good side, but nobody really cares anyways. We are all very close and have been in the court for about 18 years. The neighbor next to me actually asked if I can dump snow in her lawn ha ha ha ha so the kids can play on it  I can get about 100-150 yards of snow on her park way payup


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

where in chicagoland are you? You switch to arai, much better protection.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

the church kicks my truck ass when you blow thru and make like 7ft windrows! i need a bigger trruck.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i like grassbusters better......


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

his new name sounds like a dirty low buget porno name!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

weeman97;531070 said:


> his new name sounds like a dirty low buget porno name!


Dirk Diggler goes plowing!payup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;531070 said:


> his new name sounds like a dirty low buget porno name!


Thanks, thats my middle name


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

xysport


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice pictures Eric.
Doesn't look like I will get to plow with you guys at all this season. 


Bryan get some new wheels on the dodge?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

how do you notice such strange things


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

wheres the party? eric!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;531201 said:


> wheres the party? eric!


I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT WE ARE YELLING ABOUT, ill call you in a bit, just started to snow here, we are going to have fun tonight.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

YAY! i'm EXCITED!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Vaughn Schultz;531207 said:


> I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT WE ARE YELLING ABOUT, ill call you in a bit, just started to snow here, we are going to have fun tonight.


I WANNA COME!!!!

Dang, why do I have to be sick and have 1 class tomarrow? Not to mention I have to put my new mastercylinder on my truck still. (those 4 bolts sure seem like to much work)


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Mark13;531209 said:


> I WANNA COME!!!!
> 
> Dang, why do I have to be sick and have 1 class tomarrow? Not to mention I have to put my new mastercylinder on my truck still. (those 4 bolts sure seem like to much work)


Shut up and just come out and plow one night, ride the damn quad, who cares  And a master cylinder is for stopping, you don't need those, just the small peddle to the right wesport


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

lol eric those CDS are friggin great! "I WAS BORN IN EAST LA" and i did work on the church!wesport i didnt see brian last night/ this morning i miss my dodge partner~! thanks for the sand bath BTW


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

weeman97;531609 said:


> lol eric those CDS are friggin great! "I WAS BORN IN EAST LA" and i did work on the church!wesport i didnt see brian last night/ this morning i miss my dodge partner~! thanks for the sand bath BTW


Yea i didn't make it to the church.....I did the Kohl's shopping center all bye myself though...only took 2 1/2 hour's..  It was kind of peaceful being all alone there though....

And yes mark, new wheels and tires.......


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Actually, i was out for 8 hours and the only one of you i saw was eric, and that was for about 5 min at the most. Kind of weird as we usually always end up together...He gave me the cd he made, to bad i was home about 20 min after that so i really didnt get to listen to it..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I think this was the shortest we ever plowed, were getting to damn good at this  But we had FUN


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

were not good eric WE ARE ELITE!!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that dodge with the trailer looks pretty nice, gas or diesel?ussmileyflag


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;531635 said:


> And yes mark, new wheels and tires.......


Sweet, what did you get??



sno commander;532837 said:


> that dodge with the trailer looks pretty nice, gas or diesel?ussmileyflag


Thats Eric's new toy. 3/4 dodge with the 5.9 diesel If I remember right.

Weeman, I think you spelled illinois wrong on your location in the upper right hand corner,lol

Edit: Eric, doesn't Chris (WLS) plow with you guys or was that a one time deal?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

wow! do u like go thru posts picking out errors and random things? i was probably drunk when i did that. 
Eric spring break party? hmmmmmmm i like that idea if i'm in town.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;533846 said:


> wow! do u like go thru posts picking out errors and random things? i was probably drunk when i did that.
> Eric spring break party? hmmmmmmm i like that idea if i'm in town.


Im starting to plan it now, it will be at the shop. Its going to be an awesome time


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

weeman97;533846 said:


> wow! do u like go thru posts picking out errors and random things?


Yup.
Actually I just looked over there to see if it gave a more exact location in IL for you and realized it was spelled wrong.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

Vaughn Schultz;533955 said:


> Im starting to plan it now, it will be at the shop. Its going to be an awesome time


beach party?wesport beer and bikni clad women what beats that?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;533994 said:


> beach party?wesport beer and bikni clad women what beats that?


alot will depend on the weather but the sky is the limit, I have no problem clearing out the shop and bringing in a few 100 tons of sand


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

thats what i like to hear


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

they dont call me Eric-palooza for nothing, we party Elite style, and we drink TOP SELF


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Loving the Boondock Saints Pride.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Eric do you presalt your lots? Also how do you like the blizzard plow? Thanks


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

tls22;534909 said:


> Eric do you presalt your lots? Also how do you like the blizzard plow? Thanks


I sent you a pm with my phone number, I dont feel like typing


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

so i'm thinknig of gettin rid of the fisher and gettin a 7'6 boss V for next year what ya think eric? after seeing bryans truck do work this winter!wesport


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

and i like the few dump truck load idea! make sure there is palm trees and a brass pole!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

weeman97;535101 said:


> so i'm thinknig of gettin rid of the fisher and gettin a 7'6 boss V for next year what ya think eric? after seeing bryans truck do work this winter!wesport


You make me feel so special......


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i figure a 7'6 boss w/ wings on the 1500 would do work! if you know of any let me know!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

BNC SERVICES;535120 said:


> You make me feel so special, I want you......


get a room . . . . ..


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

Vaughn Schultz;535366 said:


> get a room next to mine and mark13s . . . . ..


WERID-O


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Eric thanks for the info, def seems like ur having a crazy winter!payup Bryan do you have any vids of the season?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

weeman97;535391 said:


> WERID-O you know I love Little Mark 13, I thought I told you that when we were snowplowing ? ? ?


Okay this is strage, lets stop


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Vaughn Schultz;535763 said:


> Okay this is strage, lets stop


You guys are freaking me out. 

btw, how did I get dragged into it?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

Vaughn Schultz;535763 said:


> Okay this is strange, i need to stop obsessing of mark it consumes all my time i cant sleep and night and have naughty dreams!


 eric i think you need to lay off the


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Mark13;535770 said:


> Well, I have to go now, my parents dont let me on the computer past 5 pm on school nights


okay, good night Mark


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

bryan can you come out and play???


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics!


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

we need an end of year beach party


----------

